# My wife says I am weird......



## Newburnerwisconsin (Oct 15, 2015)

but loves the woodstove heat! Cut 12 cords this year and counting....gotta give that oak at least 2 years to dry. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## hamslam42 (Oct 15, 2015)

Newburnerwisconsin said:


> but loves the woodstove heat! Cut 12 cords this year and counting....gotta give that oak at least 2 years to dry. Anyone else have this issue?


 Which issue? Oak needing 2 years to dry, or the wife saying you're weird?


----------



## Newburnerwisconsin (Oct 15, 2015)

my wife saying I am weird......


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 15, 2015)

yep, in addition to her mom and all the neighbors and relatives.  I don't care though what they think.  I just know I want to burn dry wood.


----------



## hamslam42 (Oct 15, 2015)

My wife says I'm crazy...not weird. Fortunately, she is a big fan of wood heat too. But she doesn't get how I actually get enjoyment out of splitting and stacking wood.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 15, 2015)

Same here. I get looks, glares and snide remarks. But then the cold weather hits she is the first one to ask about starting up the stove.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 15, 2015)

my wife just laughs at all the wood racks and says " I guess we dont need to ration wood this year finally". Took me 3 yrs to get ahead of the curve, I now have 10 cords stacked and racked and am awaiting more soon.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 15, 2015)

Newburnerwisconsin said:


> my wife saying I am weird......


Well she knows you better than we do.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Oct 15, 2015)

My neighbors think i am crazy as well. 4 cords(only burn in shoulder season and switch to coal) on a small lot and counting. Giess they do not like the idea of my front porch being covered in scrounge wood..........


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 15, 2015)

Tell her to pay  for the next years heating bill. Then ask if she still thinks you're weird.


----------



## blades (Oct 15, 2015)

I have 30 some odd cord stacked around the perimeter of my lot ( 2 sides), ya, I hear about it  from neighbors every so often. So about a week ago one of them was riding bikes with the off spring and stopped and wanted to know how much time I was burning the stove cause they never see smoke. Told him 24/7 from just about now until sometime in late spring.  He was quite surprised.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 15, 2015)

blades said:


> I have 30 some odd cord stacked around the perimeter of my lot ( 2 sides), ya, I hear about it  from neighbors every so often. So about a week ago one of them was riding bikes with the off spring and stopped and wanted to know how much time I was burning the stove cause they never see smoke. Told him 24/7 from just about now until sometime in late spring.  He was quite surprised.



I've got between 45-50 cord, but the majority of it is hidden from view when the leaves are on the trees.  During fall/winter you can see the partial stacks from the road but can't really see how much there really is.  It's just those who have seen the stacks and have been told by others who are the ones who think I have lost my mind.  Some of those also think the wood will be "too dry" to burn....lmao.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Oct 15, 2015)

The people who don't get it just don't understand, obviously they aren't part of this site lol.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 15, 2015)

hamslam42 said:


> Which issue? Oak needing 2 years to dry, or the wife saying you're weird?





Yes.




But then, she married me, so....


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 15, 2015)

People think I nuts too. My wife also, but for many other reasons. I'm splitting in the summer and people ask why I'm splitting in the heat of the day? In the winter they come up my driveway and ask if I sell firewood. I just tell them that the work involved for me to get a cord of wood cut split and stacked would cost you at least a thousand dollars. They get the message.


----------



## Hobie (Oct 15, 2015)

This is our third year burning, so I am almost to the point of getting ahead on wood.

When her coworkers complain about their wood supply being wet, they have a hard time starting fires, she understands why I do what I do.

So the 'weirdness' is going away.


----------



## jotul? (Oct 15, 2015)

My wife calls me a "wood burning dork" while the weather is warm. She calls this website the "wood burning dork website". Something about combining internet technology with the basic, primitive art of burning wood for heat. She then asks for a fire when the temp drops below 50. I ask for things too. It works out.


----------



## legrandice (Oct 15, 2015)

my wife thinks I am crazy, always talking about the wood stacks, gear and stove.  I make her come and look at the newly split wood when I work and I can tell she sure is thrilled!  On the other side, she sure does love the wood heat and runs the stove like a pro.


----------



## Dix (Oct 15, 2015)

Newburnerwisconsin said:


> but loves the woodstove heat! Cut 12 cords this year and counting....gotta give that oak at least 2 years to dry. Anyone else have this issue?



Nope, not here


----------



## Omaha419 (Oct 15, 2015)

hamslam42 said:


> My wife says I'm crazy...not weird. Fortunately, she is a big fan of wood heat too. But she doesn't get how I actually get enjoyment out of splitting and stacking wood.


I'm in the same boat. Honestly I never thought that CSS wood would turn into a hobby. 

I tell her it's my exercise as well.


----------



## Applesister (Oct 15, 2015)

I think its freakin hot...


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 15, 2015)

Newburnerwisconsin said:


> Anyone else have this issue?



Yeah, i been told same, but pretty sure it started before I got a wood stove....


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 15, 2015)

My wife thinks I'm crazy. She just rolls her eyes and walks away now whenever somebody even mentions firewood. She knows its gonna be along conversation.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 16, 2015)

Yup. My wife, my neighbors, my family, our friends- they all think I'm nuts. And they're right, so God bless 'em.


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 16, 2015)

My wife needs about two seasons to cotton to the idea of more wood, so initially she's burned up and cooled back off before the wood is.   I've carefully charted all our heating bills against the average temp of a month and we've cut our electric bill by 33% since we moved here in 2002.  And the house is a temperature unobtainable via our heart-pump.


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 16, 2015)

Jay106n said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy. She just rolls her eyes and walks away now whenever somebody even mentions firewood. She knows its gonna be along conversation.


Same here. She has gotten used to it. She still busts my stones but like was mentioned, when it hits 50* she is askin' why the stove isn't going. I can't wait to burn this year, it will be 2 year seasoned wood and should be a better burning season than all the prior ones ( since I found this forum and now I know how to do it right  )


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 16, 2015)

My wife has never given me any grief about it.  It's just part of our life.  Since it's our ONLY source of heat, it's not optional, not open for discussion.  She has said if we ever get a better house she'd prefer to have central heat and air, but she wants a wood stove, too.

She does like the smell of fresh cut wood on me when I come in from a day of CSS-ing.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm the "wood guy" in my little neighbor hood, I get asked the obvious questions all the time like "you going to burn all that this year?" I use to try to explain the importance of being ahead and wood drying times, but I would often just get the deer in the headlights stare, so now when I'm asked I just dumb it down and say yes to the person that's asking.


----------



## JSeery (Oct 16, 2015)

My wife is on board after last winter when we bought cords and it was expensive and didn't burn very well.  She gets the idea of needing dry firewood, and she knows I enjoy the work.  The neighbors, family, and guests?  Not so much.  

We had a party a few weeks back where a lot of people were around the firepit enjoying smores.  I could tell everyone thought I was insane when they saw all the wood I have stacked in that area.  It's not even that much, maybe 3.5 cords.  They all thought I was some kind of doomsday prepper.  I had to explain to a lot of people and by the end of the night, I didn't even bother.  Just drank more and changed the subject.  I might start stacking more wood where people can't see it.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 16, 2015)

I sometimes ask them a question when they question me......"is there such a thing as you having too much money?"  To me it's money in the bank.  Plus the longer it sits there (seasons) the more it's worth.  ;-)  It's very hard to find properly seasoned wood.  Seems most suppliers think splitting and leaving it in a pile for 8 months is "seasoned".  I haven't really looked, but I'd imagine finding 4+ year old properly stacked wood would be difficult.


----------



## JSeery (Oct 16, 2015)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I sometimes ask them a question when they question me......"is there such a thing as you having too much money?"  To me it's money in the bank.  Plus the longer it sits there (seasons) the more it's worth.  ;-)  It's very hard to find properly seasoned wood.  Seems most suppliers think splitting and leaving it in a pile for 8 months is "seasoned".  I haven't really looked, but I'd imagine finding 4+ year old properly stacked wood would be difficult.


I agree. And yes, finding 4+ year old (or even 2+ year old) properly stacked wood is impossible where I am.


----------



## baseroom (Oct 16, 2015)

Ditto......I think all of you married my wife!!  She was concerned I had too much wood.  Two nights ago in front of the first fire of the year she was quite happy.


----------



## DTrain (Oct 16, 2015)

We've burned for 3 seasons now, and my wife has come around.  She likes the toasty living room, cheap heating costs, and happy husband.  I never hear about how the wood pile dominates the side yard anymore.  I only got the stink eye once last year.  I went to bed early and didn't reload.  48 degree house in the morning!


----------



## Seanm (Oct 17, 2015)

DTrain said:


> my wife has come around. She likes the toasty living room, cheap heating costs, and happy husband.


Yeah its a hobby that helps you stay happy and fit, reduces your heating bills and makes you spent at the end of a day tending to processing. Im sure she isnt lost on the fact that its better than her husband sitting in a pub.


----------



## beatlefan (Oct 17, 2015)

My wife doesn't think I'm crazy, she thinks of me as more of a Neanderthal.  Every now and then, I go outside and start making loud noises or start fires, just so she doesn't forget.


----------



## DTrain (Oct 17, 2015)

Seanm said:


> Yeah its a hobby that helps you stay happy and fit, reduces your heating bills and makes you spent at the end of a day tending to processing. Im sure she isnt lost on the fact that its better than her husband sitting in a pub.


I prefer to drink with my wood pile anyway. 

My wife says she likes to play a driving when we're out. She calls it "wood pile or women". She has to guess which turned my head as I drive by!!


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 17, 2015)

We have gotten to the point she has asked me hey honey did you see that guys wood pile? Nowhere close to yours... Hahaha! I'm always scoping, looking for piles, downed trees, etc. She is working until 6 tonight, and being we have a frost warning here she asked me if we could watch some tv and have a fire tonight. And with tomorrow being our 19th wedding anniversary, I was shocked and very happy at the same time. Love that woman!


----------



## Little Digger (Oct 17, 2015)

And here y'all probably thought you were the only weird/crazy/wood nut out here. No wonder I feel so comfortable amongst y'all!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 17, 2015)

Heh. I mentioned this thread to my wife.  She said all that wood is security!


----------



## Osagebndr (Oct 17, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Heh. I mentioned this thread to my wife.  She said all that wood is security!


So does mine . she pretty sure I'm a firewood junky tho


----------



## Osagebndr (Oct 17, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Heh. I mentioned this thread to my wife.  She said all that wood is security!


So does mine . she pretty sure I'm a firewood junky tho


----------



## Seanm (Oct 17, 2015)

Little Digger said:


> And here y'all probably thought you were the only weird/crazy/wood nut out here. No wonder I feel so comfortable amongst y'all!


Yeah its nice to come somewhere where you know people are going to get you. I dont talk to friends about firewood anymore because its my thing and they all think Im that guy


----------



## Seanm (Oct 17, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Heh. I mentioned this thread to my wife.  She said all that wood is security![/QUOTE
> smart woman I would keep her!


smart woman I would keep her!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2015)

DTrain said:


> I prefer to drink with my wood pile anyway.



What would you think if I sang out of tune
Would you stand up and walk out on me?
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song
And I'll try not to sing out of key
Oh I get by with a little help from my wood
Mm I get high with a little help from my wood
Mm gonna try with a little help from my wood


----------



## Seanm (Oct 17, 2015)

Ill raise a glass to that BB!


----------



## beatlefan (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, my wife and kids have gotten used to my obsession with the stove and the woodpile.  They like the heat.  But now that I've found this forum, they think I'm nuts again.  Sitting in my Lazy-Boy scanning Hearth.com and my daughter (home for the weekend from college) just walked by, looked at my laptop and said "dad, you need help."


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2015)

As my profile says:

I was a wealthy successful businessman until I came across hearth.com. By accident one night while surfing the web I came across this site. I lurked for a few hours and then joined in the posting. Over time I became more and more addicted to reading posts and interacting with the forum members. The next thing you know I bought a wood stove. Then another. Then another. Then a pellet stove. Then came chainsaws, a log splitter and chimney liners and log carriers and wood racks and I became obsessed with gathering firewood. Before long I was spending more and more time on hearth.com and putting up firewood. My business started to suffer as well as my home life. My wife complained that all I wanted to do was hang out with "those wood guys". The kids started staying away from me because I was posting and reading and stopped bathing. They said I was "stinky". In short order my accountant informed me that all of my employees had quit, the bank account was empty and I would have to file for bankruptcy. It didn't matter to me all I wanted to know was what the progress of the cat vs. non-cat discussions were leading to. Was or was not EBT a answer for long burns? Were PE stoves really worth extra money over an Englander?

One afternoon I heard the door slam and a car drive off. On the table in the hall was a note from a lawyer telling me my wife had filed for divorce and was taking the kids with her. I cried for about ten minutes and then went to see if anybody had scored any more free wood off of craigslist. Nobody had in a few days and that REALLY made me sad.

So the house has been foreclosed, I drink pretty much around the clock (or at least I will until the pawn shop stops taking my stuff) and hang out on hearth.com 20 hours a day. I get a couple of hours sleep along the way resting my head on the keyboard.

Now Craig has made me a moderator and life is looking up! I have stoves and hearth.com. Who needs all of that other crap in life.


----------



## beatlefan (Oct 17, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> As my profile says:
> 
> I was a wealthy successful businessman until I came across hearth.com. By accident one night while surfing the web I came across this site. I lurked for a few hours and then joined in the posting. Over time I became more and more addicted to reading posts and interacting with the forum members. The next thing you know I bought a wood stove. Then another. Then another. Then a pellet stove. Then came chainsaws, a log splitter and chimney liners and log carriers and wood racks and I became obsessed with gathering firewood. Before long I was spending more and more time on hearth.com and putting up firewood. My business started to suffer as well as my home life. My wife complained that all I wanted to do was hang out with "those wood guys". The kids started staying away from me because I was posting and reading and stopped bathing. They said I was "stinky". In short order my accountant informed me that all of my employees had quit, the bank account was empty and I would have to file for bankruptcy. It didn't matter to me all I wanted to know was what the progress of the cat vs. non-cat discussions were leading to. Was or was not EBT a answer for long burns? Were PE stoves really worth extra money over an Englander?
> 
> ...



Wow! So are the PE stoves _are _the PE stoves really worth the extra money?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2015)

Nah. Wrote that ten years ago in the middle of the PE frenzy on the site when I was the first to buy a 30-NC. Never seen evidence since of them being worth the difference.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Oct 17, 2015)

My wife thinks I am weird but after 24 years of knowing me and 20 years of marriage...she can say what she wants.
She does not like the large woodpile but the other day she she woke up to a 70 degree house...she is ok with my new obsession.
Just wait until I get some trees cut down around the house...will be great...


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 18, 2015)

My wife didn't understand at first. It's been a three year process since we bought the house. First year sucked for wood. We had non seasoned wood and it was just not good. Then last year I showed her what seasoned wood looked like she slowly started to understand. Now she gets it. When it hits single digits or we lose power she loves having that stove cookin. So when I am gone all day cutting wood while she is watching junior, she understands.

Working on three year plan. But, we have a open flat spot to stack out of sight from the house. 8 Pallets per stack , next stack far enough away to mow between.


----------



## Seanm (Oct 18, 2015)

I had someone at the office the other day notice I was on hearth. They asked me why is there a site dedicated to wood? There cant be that much to talk about!


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 18, 2015)

Seanm said:


> I had someone at the office the other day notice I was on hearth. They asked me why is there a site dedicated to wood? There cant be that much to talk about!


Do they burn? Encourage them to join then they will see


----------



## HisTreeNut (Oct 18, 2015)

> I have 30 some odd cord stacked around the perimeter of my lot ( 2 sides), ya, I hear about it from neighbors every so often. So about a week ago one of them was riding bikes with the off spring and stopped and wanted to know how much time I was burning the stove cause they never see smoke. Told him 24/7 from just about now until sometime in late spring. He was quite surprised.





> I've got between 45-50 cord, but the majority of it is hidden from view when the leaves are on the trees. During fall/winter you can see the partial stacks from the road but can't really see how much there really is. It's just those who have seen the stacks and have been told by others who are the ones who think I have lost my mind. Some of those also think the wood will be "too dry" to burn....lmao.



JRHAWK9 & Blades...I was reading through a few of the earlier posts and in my best "Wayne and Garth" impersonation...

I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy...! ! !

That's just amazingly impressive.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 18, 2015)

Seanm said:


> smart woman I would keep her!




Yeah, I kinda like her.   And, hey, she puts up with me, so what's not to like?

It doesn't hurt that she's a knockout!


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 19, 2015)

Wife loads starts and feeds the stove on her own. Only the big load up before bed is my job. 
She grumbled a bit about the new saw and splitter this year, but she got a new dishwasher so it all evened out.
She knows the web is my guide to better burning so no complaints there.
I only got the complaints this summer when I spent most of it building a boat and camper. She was afraid we might not have enough wood to burn all winter.
During the coldest of the winter I'll be in the basement building more boats, that is more likely to cause grumbling than the wood stove.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 19, 2015)

hamslam42 said:


> My wife says I'm crazy...not weird. Fortunately, she is a big fan of wood heat too. But she doesn't get how I actually get enjoyment out of splitting and stacking wood.


Don't tell her you do, or you won't be able to count wood splitting time toward your points total.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 19, 2015)

The wife has seen how many people have wanted my wood over the years, and feels how much warmer the house is. She only thinks weird is being 10 years ahead and still looking for more. Have you seen any?


----------



## Dix (Oct 19, 2015)

*shakes head @ this thread*


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Oct 19, 2015)

all my friends think im weird. I get tired of answering " why do you need so much wood?"


----------



## mwhitnee (Oct 19, 2015)

1st year was a stressful mess as the gf and I moved into a new house last November in New England. Finding wood was difficult and it was bubbling away in the smoke dragon, and had my gf complaining about the smoke every other day (think princess nose).

She got tired real quick of always hearing about buying wood, splitting wood, stacking wood, seasoned wood.  Yep, many eye rolls. But she underestimated the power of hearth.com...

New stove, better wood, and this forum has made the difference.  The gf loves the stove and falls asleep on my lap almost every night on the couch.

Have the beer/remote in hand when this happens and a back up beer on the coffee table...


----------



## Woody harrelson (Oct 20, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yeah, I kinda like her.   And, hey, she puts up with me, so what's not to like?
> 
> It doesn't hurt that she's a knockout!


need proof of said knockout please


----------



## Oregon aloha (Oct 20, 2015)

My wife knows I'm weird. She grew up in Hawaii with just screens, no windows, so we have 5 ceiling fans running 24/7 and if it gets real cold only one Window open. I don't make enough money to pay for that, so wood heat allows for the windows to be open and the house to stay warm. Our dogs send most of the winter in front of the wood stove and my wife loves the heat.


----------



## Osagebndr (Oct 23, 2015)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> all my friends think im weird. I get tired of answering " why do you need so much wood?"


I get that from friends and family also . I just change the subject and talk about chainsaws and wood splitters


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 23, 2015)

Woody harrelson said:


> need proof of said knockout please




Nope.    I know how guys think.


----------



## Newburnerwisconsin (Oct 29, 2015)

Update:
After several nights with lows in the 30s. I am not weird anymore.......now my wife has learned to fire the stove and gave the green light to cut as much wood as I want for the next two to three years.


----------



## Osagebndr (Oct 29, 2015)

And so it begins


----------



## Ashful (Oct 29, 2015)

My wife actually asked me why I hadn't started the stove up tonight.  Success!

Been warm (60's) the last two days, but dropping into the 40's tonight.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Oct 30, 2015)

My wife thinks I'm weird too, but fully supports my wood weirdness.  She says I talk to all my "woodies" on hearth.com.  She was impressed at the oil savings last year and this year with the new 30NC upstairs I have been able to keep the whole house toasty warm and not a drop of oil burned for heat. We've had some cold nights already with lows in the 20s and so we have been burning off and on for the past couple of weeks - albeit just my shoulder season stuff.  She really gets enthused when neighbors and friends walk in our house and say, "Wow! It's so warm in here!"  When they hear we haven't burned any oil, they have this look on their face of "why am I not doing this?"  She now gets worried if I go too long without cutting, splitting,and stacking.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 31, 2015)

BC - alas the old reverse  psychology method-


----------

